# Solved: Out of range



## gosa_lagom (Aug 26, 2007)

I hope somebody can help me because I've spent my whole Sunday googling and trying different things and nothing has helped.

My computer screen keeps going black with a text "out of range" all the time. When it happens I can not do anything but to hit restart button. This happens when I surf the net, play WOW or just have my computer on withouth doing anything or running any programs. This happens a few times a day sometimes more, sometimes less. When I plug my Canon EOS camera to my computer to download my photos it does this every single time! (I shoot in the best and biggest quality.) 

I bought this computer from my brother in law and he has never had any similar problem. I had it hooked to my sisters computer screen a few weeks ago and it run with no problems.

I have a Viewsonic VA703m and it's only a few months old. I tried with my husbands computer screen (viewsonic vg720 with a DVI plug) and I had the same problem only this time it went black but said "no signal"

Today I have formated this computer and installed windows xp and my anti virus programm but still the same... "out of range"

My graphic card is Radeon 9800. I have tried ATI 7.8, ATI 7.4, Omega drivers. changed the hardware acceleration.. but nothing..

I've also rebooted in VGA mode and changed to 60hz but that didn't help either. I'm using 1280x1024.

Please is there anyone out there who can help me? If you need anymore info just let me know.

Hugs Eeva


----------



## etaylor34 (Jul 27, 2007)

have you tried changing out the vga cables? hmm now that i think about it when i installed cs:s a while ago my screen would go black when i tried to launch the game and say "out of range" i fixed it by lowering my resolution settings on the game


----------



## gosa_lagom (Aug 26, 2007)

I have tried 2 different computer screens (mine and hubbys) with different cables as he has a DVI cable. The only differens was that with the DVI the black screen says "no signal".

Hugs
Eeva


----------



## etaylor34 (Jul 27, 2007)

when using your monitor try playing with the resolution and see if that helps, and have you tried different vga cables with your monitor?


----------



## gosa_lagom (Aug 26, 2007)

No I haven't tried another resolution, 1280x1024 should be the right one but I'll try changing it to something else and also try with another vga cable. 

Will post with the results tomorrow.

Thanks for trying to help me! 

Hugs
Eeva


----------



## etaylor34 (Jul 27, 2007)

cool, let me know how it works out. anytime


----------



## etaylor34 (Jul 27, 2007)

... accidently submitted post in wrong forum, and can't delete


----------



## gosa_lagom (Aug 26, 2007)

hmm maybe I should add now that I have changed my Radeon 9800 to my old Geforce ti 4200. Plugged in my EOS camera as to force the "out of range" to come. I now got a BSOD with a message Machine_check_exception and a long code.

Stop: 0X0000009C (0X00000004, 0X805461F0, 0XB2000000, 0X00070F0F)

I'm gonna go google it now to see what it could be. 

Hugs
Eeva


----------



## gosa_lagom (Aug 26, 2007)

Soo this is what we did before hubby went to work this morning.

Took out all RAM and cleaned them up. The computer was quite dusty when we go it. Plugged in my EOS and got the BSOD again 

I tried changing the resolution to 1280x960 and plugged in my EOS. I could open and watch about 6-8 photos before I got the BSOD with the same error as posted earlier. Well it's an improvement as before I could only open max 1-2 photos .

Haven't tried changing the VGA cables yet. Hubby doesn't think it is the problem  

do you still think we should try changing the VGA cable? Any other ideas? I really don't understand why suddenly it works like this . When it was plugged in at my sisters for a few days it worked OK. 

Hugs
Eeva


----------



## etaylor34 (Jul 27, 2007)

it may not be the cable but it wouldn't hurt to try? haha well at this point i'm taking shots in the dark. have you tried messing with the monitor controls to adjust your display settings, or using any software that comes with your video card to try to adjust your display settings?

don't know if you saw this forum but you might give this a try
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15440

seems like most forums say to adjust the resolution or to lower the hz your monitor refreshes at


----------



## gosa_lagom (Aug 26, 2007)

yeah that's what I keep telling hubby.. it doen't hurt to try change the cable but hmm what can I say... I'm gonna try and see if I can change it myself   

We've tried to change the hz for the monitor refresh before when we only had the "out of range" error. I don't think we've tried it now with the other graphic card. That one I can check my self . I think maybe we should try with my old monitor too. I have it hooked on a third really old computer but it still works. I think it's from 1998. 

Hugs
Eeva


----------



## gosa_lagom (Aug 26, 2007)

I think we may have solved the problem. It seems to be working with the Geforce ti 4200 card now. We are gonna change it to the Radeon 9800. 

The problem was that the network card was clashing the (same IRQ) as graphic card. We have uninstalled the network card and moved it to another slot but now it wont install on the new slot.

So now we are moving on the yet another slot.. 

to be continued...

Hugs
Eeva


----------



## gosa_lagom (Aug 26, 2007)

YEAH problem is solved and I hope this can help many others in the same situation.

It was all caused by the network card. And maybe also the fact that it was clashing the same IRQ as the graphic card. All we did was install network card in another slot and upgrade the network drivers. Can't believe it was soo easy and I've spent over 24 hours on this problem . 

Don't know if it has anything to do with it but we did also change the cable like you suggested but I don't think it was the main solution 

Ooh and I can now also plug in and download my photos from my Canon .

Hugs
Eeva


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks for the solution. I followed along with the thread and tried to research it, but didn't come up with any suggestions other than what was tried. XP usually shares resources without problems, but we will all have to remember what you did if the "usual" fixes don't work.


----------



## etaylor34 (Jul 27, 2007)

awesome, i'm glad you finally got it to work. i'll have to try to remember that for when i see other posts from people with similar problems. thanks for keeping us up to date on your situation


----------

